# Interesting site



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

While I was perusing some "senior" sites today, I came across a site I thought very interesting.( www.seniorcare.com/directory/ )
It highlights info about your area, by city/town, concerning key statistics and info of senior life. (this is their line. :grin
Anyway, you may find some stats that you didn't know about your area and therefore you'll have learned something new today.. :goodjob: If you already knew it you now have conformation. :rock:

eep:


----------

